# 4 inch net pots



## TexasMonster (Oct 17, 2009)

I am building a homemade DWC. I went to the local hydro shop and bought 4 inch net pots and some hydroton. I am a little concerned about the size of the pot and its ability to hold onto a plant. I am going to do LowRyders in the unit. It just dont seem like you can get enough hydroton in the 4 inch net pots to support the plants. Did I mess up and get to small of a net pot? They are pretty cheap. I gave 49 cents apiece for ten of them. My DWC system is only going to have 4 pots in it while I am on my learning curve.


I intend on growing higher yielding plants once I gain some experiance.


----------



## DonJones (Oct 21, 2009)

TexasMonster,

Like you I always wonder how big of a pot do I need.  Personally I use larger pots, but I can't say for sure one way or the other.  My thinking is that you have to be able to support and control the weight of the plant by the size & weight of the growing medium, unless you are going to stake them to prevent them from falling over.  However, I've also heard, and it makes sense too that the mass of the root ball hanging from the pot, especially with DWC will support and stabilize the plant.

With DWC, the size of the pot should not be a determining factor nearly as much as the total size of the rez because the roots will spread out in the rez after they grow through the pot.

I think you will probably be okay.  I have no idea why you didn't get any advice fromm more experienced growers.  I would be ready to figure out a staking method just in case though.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 21, 2009)

TexasMonster said:
			
		

> I am building a homemade DWC. I went to the local hydro shop and bought 4 inch net pots and some hydroton. I am a little concerned about the size of the pot and its ability to hold onto a plant. I am going to do LowRyders in the unit. It just dont seem like you can get enough hydroton in the 4 inch net pots to support the plants. Did I mess up and get to small of a net pot? They are pretty cheap. I gave 49 cents apiece for ten of them. My DWC system is only going to have 4 pots in it while I am on my learning curve.
> 
> 
> I intend on growing higher yielding plants once I gain some experiance.


 
Only buy the heavy duty net pots, not the cheapest, the cheap net pots will give in wile the heavy duty ones will not, with that said in a multi dwc 3" net pots are plenty big enouth for any 3' plant, so if you have 4" you will do fine.


----------



## IRISH (Oct 22, 2009)

i use 5" atm, and would not worry with the 4"... it's all good...


----------



## DonJones (Oct 23, 2009)

Irish, using the water farm drip ring, how big of pots should I use with clay balls?  The difference in price is minimal so that isn't an issue.

I was thinking that the bigger the pot, the more clay balls you would have to hold the plant so I was going to use the large 10" ones, but then I got to thinking that you would also have more room for the balls to shift in before they locked up in the pot, so now I don't know what to think.  I was also thinking I'd have more reserve moisture if the air pump clogged up but then I wounder if the larger wet mass of balls wouldn't increase the chance of root problems.

I will only be trying to grow one plant per bucket so that isn't an issue either.

Thanks.


----------



## TexasMonster (Oct 23, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> Irish, using the water farm drip ring, how big of pots should I use with clay balls? The difference in price is minimal so that isn't an issue.
> 
> I was thinking that the bigger the pot, the more clay balls you would have to hold the plant so I was going to use the large 10" ones, but then I got to thinking that you would also have more room for the balls to shift in before they locked up in the pot, so now I don't know what to think. I was also thinking I'd have more reserve moisture if the air pump clogged up but then I wounder if the larger wet mass of balls wouldn't increase the chance of root problems.
> 
> ...


 
I am sure that Irish will answer, he always does. I wonder though, will the bigger pots create a bigger opportunity for light to get into your res? Or, is my thinking off on this?


----------



## DonJones (Oct 23, 2009)

That is some thing I can't comment on because I don't know.  However, I have sure seen a lot of pictures with the large pot lids.


----------



## smokeytimes (Oct 23, 2009)

I have 3" net pots in my 12 gallon DWC (4 3" pots) I can tell you that after this grow I will be going to a 5" pot.

With my setup I have a rather large 110L/min air pump going into two 3" round stones glued to the bottom. they put off loads of bubbles that has lifted all of the root ball so I have had to wieght the pots down with a couple large rocks (boiled clean) and I still have issue when in late flower that the plants tend to tip with just a fan breeze. 
I would say go with a net pot of 5" for wieghting the plant down with the extra Hydroton. as for the question about light getting into the res. when I pull males out of my four pot DWC I can replace the netpot with another filled with clean Hydroton and I have not had any issue's with light getting into the res.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 24, 2009)

If you are doing lowryders, the 3" pots will be fine.  I use both 3" and 6" pots.  the 3" pot seems to be able to support a plant 24-30" tall with no problem.


----------

